# Cabinet door at an angle. How can I fix this?



## BobStrauss (Jun 7, 2016)

Just painted some old builder grade cabinets as part of a minor kitchen reno. Put back on the original hinges and noticed the left door of this cabinet tucks in at the bottom, leaning out along the top. Notice how the bottom of the door touches the frame, but the top does not. The right door doesn't have any issues. 

They weren't perfect before we removed the hinges to paint, but now I'm hoping to make them look as good as I can. I even bought a new, more adjustable hinge (as seen in the photo), but it didn't make any difference. 

Any suggestions? Could I use a shim to fix this, and if so, where should I put it (yes, I am an idiot).


----------



## nealtw (Jun 7, 2016)

The screw in the middle of the *last *picture is the in, out adjustment. Loosen the bottom one move the door out just a little.
The screw in to the cupboard box is the up down adjustment.


----------



## BobStrauss (Jun 7, 2016)

That screw doesn't loosen the door, it just rolls up and down to adjust the way it points at the other door. It has no effect on loosening the hinge or how far the door sits out from the frame.


----------



## nealtw (Jun 7, 2016)

BobStrauss said:


> That screw doesn't loosen the door, it just rolls up and down to adjust the way it points at the other door. It has no effect on loosening the hinge or how far the door sits out from the frame.



That's no fun, loosen the main body and slip a spacer behind it to move the door out


----------

